# Mop Jig ???



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Anybody had any luck with the mop jig locally? I bought a couple last year and used money craws and chigger craws as trailers. Fished them a little, but had a hard time convincing myself they weren't too big. Love the way they look and the action in that skirt!! Seems like I always sized down a little after 15 or 20 minutes of fishing them.


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

SSSHHHH..Just throw on a Zoom super chunk and go offshore it will be our little secret


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

When you sized down, did you start catching em? 
Sometimes thats part of figuring out what the bass want. A big jig or small jig.
I thought about getting a few but I don't fish jigs enough to have a bigger arsenal than what I have. 
One of my fishing resolutions this year is to fish a jig every time I go out so that I can build some confidence with it.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Gsx, didn't always start catchin em after puttin the mop down but I throw a jig alot. Catch more on a jig than anything in the lakes, but again, thats what I mostly throw. Nitro, the secret is safe!!! You did hit on something I want to do more of, deep jiggin. Haven't done it much, I'm always chasin those bankers in the wood and brush! LOL!


----------

